
Coolest Robots of 2009 - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/tech-amp-society/73137/coolest-robots-2009
======
metachris
omfg - it's running windows!

------
sound2man
Original article is [http://www.networkworld.com/slideshows/2009/042009-robot-
bus...](http://www.networkworld.com/slideshows/2009/042009-robot-
business.html#slide1)

~~~
sound2man
Great robots though, I almost went into robotics when I was younger. Sometimes
I still wish I had.

